# older custom paints an cast



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

browsing pics, found some of my older work


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

for a friend








for a friend








for a friend








for a friend


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great lookin paint!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Way cool pain schemes!!! I am especially diggin' the rainbow colored Ferrari F40 - veeeerrry NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah man !!! awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice Ferrari F40 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TY guy, if you liked that Ferrari here is another youll enjoy. I loved Tyco's carrera this color so I painted a 962 simular


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the flash realy messes up the color of this one, Ill have to get a better pic in natural light


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool looking cars. Especially like the "Peter Max" car.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great work Kevin!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Them Chevy's are looking gooooood, especially that Wrangler. I would like to take a ride in that ski-boat. I too like the color fades. I'll have to show these to the boys at the shop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great stuff!! Especially the pick up with the boat!! And the rolling easter eggs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Love the 3 Stooges beer, nice tire rub. I guess he got a little too close to Carl Edwards!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WTG... Excellent use of colors and decals. Keep up the great work!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*that little round wire thingy...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> :thumbsup: Great stuff!! Especially the pick up with the boat!! And the rolling easter eggs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Easter Eggs.......haaaaaaaaaaa I am seeing visions of slot car bodies 
held by the cheap-o wire that comes in the box kit dipping into the dye now. 

Those are some nice Nascar slots done up there & I love the bright colored ones also.

Bob...all you need now is the egg holder cut outs off the back...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the little truck with the boat.


----------

